# Looking for a tortoise!



## maisiejb (Jan 15, 2021)

Hello everyone! I used to have a Sulcata tortoise but unfortunately she got too big for where I was living; I had to rehome but I am very glad that she has way more space. She left about a year ago and I have been really wanted to get another tortoise. I'm obviously looking for one the smaller species of tortoise like Russians, Greeks, and Hermanns; I just don't have the space for a 100 pound tortoise. Out of those 3 species, does any one have any suggestions? I do live in Michigan so they will be able to go outside in the summer, but I will put them in a big table top habitat in the winter. I am also wondering what the best place to purchase one is; I'd rather go pick one up somewhere the west Michigan area, but I am open to buying one online. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 16, 2021)

Whichever species you choose...are you looking for a hatchling, a well-started baby, a sub-adult, or an adult? 

If you're looking for a hatchling (or an egg for you to hatch?), by far you are best served by ordering from a breeder who starts the babies properly. The care they receive from the moment they exit the egg sets the stage for the rest of their lives. We have great breeders who are members here. When you choose your species, we can suggest breeders for you.

If you're seeking an adult, Craigslist is a good place to look for torts that need to be rehomed. You can start a thread on here under the 'adoptions' sub forum. Occasionally shelters have torts for adoption.

The care for each of these species is mostly the same. There are a few small differences mostly in the details, like slightly different temp requirements.

Here is the care sheet that covers these species, so you know what is needed for any of them.






The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2021)

maisiejb said:


> Hello everyone! I used to have a Sulcata tortoise but unfortunately she got too big for where I was living; I had to rehome but I am very glad that she has way more space. She left about a year ago and I have been really wanted to get another tortoise. I'm obviously looking for one the smaller species of tortoise like Russians, Greeks, and Hermanns; I just don't have the space for a 100 pound tortoise. Out of those 3 species, does any one have any suggestions? I do live in Michigan so they will be able to go outside in the summer, but I will put them in a big table top habitat in the winter. I am also wondering what the best place to purchase one is; I'd rather go pick one up somewhere the west Michigan area, but I am open to buying one online. Any thoughts or suggestions?


All three of those species have similar care and diet requirements. All are great torts.

Don't buy "on-line". Many of the big sellers are nothing more than flippers who sell poorly started hatchings and don't care for them correctly. Buy directly from a breeder who starts them correctly. I've bought Russians form @Carol S in the past and highly recommend her.


----------



## maisiejb (Jan 16, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Whichever species you choose...are you looking for a hatchling, a well-started baby, a sub-adult, or an adult?
> 
> If you're looking for a hatchling (or an egg for you to hatch?), by far you are best served by ordering from a breeder who starts the babies properly. The care they receive from the moment they exit the egg sets the stage for the rest of their lives. We have great breeders who are members here. When you choose your species, we can suggest breeders for you.
> 
> ...



I've been looking for a hatchling or younger tort, and I will make sure to look for a good breeder! Thanks so much!


----------



## maisiejb (Jan 16, 2021)

Tom said:


> All three of those species have similar care and diet requirements. All are great torts.
> 
> Don't buy "on-line". Many of the big sellers are nothing more than flippers who sell poorly started hatchings and don't care for them correctly. Buy directly from a breeder who starts them correctly. I've bought Russians form @Carol S in the past and highly recommend her.



Thanks so much! I definitely will make sure to find a reliable buyer and wait for the perfect tort to become available!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 20, 2021)

I suggest you settle on the species, then get everything set up. Enclosure, lights, heat, UVB, etc beforehand.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 21, 2021)

I would consider getting a species that hibernates. That way you won't need to set up a VERY LARGE indoor habitat during the cold months. Most species of tortoise, even the small species, require a lot of room to walk. This aids digestion, and keeps their mind busy.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 21, 2021)

Russians are tough little tortoises. They have big Sulcata personalities I get one of them


----------



## wellington (Jan 21, 2021)

I second what Yvonne said, well wgat everyone said, but specially Yvonne. Even though they remain small, they still need a large area. Indoor space is minimum of 4x8 for russian larger outside space. 
What part of west michigan? I was born and raised in muskegon.
A member who is no longer active but possibly still reads thru the threads is in Cadillac. She might have something.
@Kristina


----------



## maisiejb (Jan 21, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> I would consider getting a species that hibernates. That way you won't need to set up a VERY LARGE indoor habitat during the cold months. Most species of tortoise, even the small species, require a lot of room to walk. This aids digestion, and keeps their mind busy.



I have no research much how about hibernation, do you know which species do hibernate?


----------



## maisiejb (Jan 21, 2021)

wellington said:


> I second what Yvonne said, well wgat everyone said, but specially Yvonne. Even though they remain small, they still need a large area. Indoor space is minimum of 4x8 for russian larger outside space.
> What part of west michigan? I was born and raised in muskegon.
> A member who is no longer active but possibly still reads thru the threads is in Cadillac. She might have something.
> @Kristina



I definitely have plenty of room outside, and I have been looking into getting a heated outdoor area for it. I won't be getting a tortoise for a few months so I it will be warm when it ships, so I have time to do more research and figure out whats best. I am not too far from Cadillac; I would love to talk to her about her set up! Thank you!


----------



## wellington (Jan 21, 2021)

maisiejb said:


> I definitely have plenty of room outside, and I have been looking into getting a heated outdoor area for it. I won't be getting a tortoise for a few months so I it will be warm when it ships, so I have time to do more research and figure out whats best. I am not too far from Cadillac; I would love to talk to her about her set up! Thank you!



Kristina is the founder and director of Northern Michigan Reptile and Amphibian Rescue. 
You can try to find her there. Not sure if she will check in here or not as I can't seem to give her an alert. She hasn't been on in quite a while.


----------



## maisiejb (Jan 21, 2021)

wellington said:


> Kristina is the founder and director of Northern Michigan Reptile and Amphibian Rescue.
> You can try to find her there. Not sure if she will check in here or not as I can't seem to give her an alert. She hasn't been on in quite a while.



I will look her up, thanks so much!


----------

